

Anatomy of Frankenstein's 2 part 1 (Markdown to html via sed and bash only) - nico_h
http://www.niconomicon.net/blog/2014/11/18/Anatomy-of-Frankenstein-s-2-part-1-Pages-and-Projects.html

======
nico_h
Anyone fancy providing an answer for the question left as an exercise for the
reader?

